# School Walk Outs



## Deed Klepto (Mar 21, 2007)

Im just curious as to how many or if anyone participated in any walk out protests in school this week. Im still in high school, and I live in a smallish rural town. We got 11 kids to walk out yesterday, ha, it wasnt much but we made the Rockford paper! (Rockford is the 3rd biggest city Illinois, west of Chicago.)


----------



## Cush (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm guessing that the walkouts are a part of the iraq war annivirsary? either way, no there hasn't been anything by me.


----------



## Deed Klepto (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep. They are supposedly going on all over the country this week in colleges and high schools.


----------



## JergoR (Mar 21, 2007)

fuck educationalism mine is FREE!!


----------



## bananathrash (Mar 22, 2007)

i can remember participating in lots walk-outs and just getting suspended and threats of expulsion every time.


----------



## Kagu (Apr 10, 2007)

Although not really a walkout I remember a friend in high school going outside and lighting incense on a little buddha statue by the flagpole and saying she wouldnt go back in until she was given daily meditiation time during fourth hour. She was mostly just joking around and seeing how far she could push it. It ended when the principal threatened to call the police and fire department and having them arrest her for attempted arson. Good times.


----------



## Cush (Apr 10, 2007)

fucking facists.


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 10, 2007)

When I was a sophomore in high school (the year I dropped out) There was a city wide walk out, the university held a big thing called books not bombs and there was a massive 24 hour protest held at the court house. It was awesome because my home room teacher actually encouraged it, I was on probation at the time and I remember telling my PO that I was not going to school that day and she could threaten me all she wanted but it wouldn't change my mind, she did threaten me with detention (baby jail) but I told her that she was a fucking fascist and a poser (she claimed to be against the war... oh... good times. Sometimes...all right a lot of the time I miss being a fucking delinquent.


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 11, 2007)

when I was a senior a couple of my friends who happen to be gay were walking out of school after our 3rd hour sociology class and I followed them out and we chilled out at perkins. I guess they walked out for a gay rights day or somethin'. 

does it count as a "walk out" if you do it all the time?

CB


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 11, 2007)

ha ha...I suppose, if you are speaking literally...


----------



## moe (Jul 16, 2007)

what is it walking out between classes or walking out during classes?


----------



## A better World (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont really see the poiint in protesting a war with a walkout. maybe protesting them forcing us into school


----------

